# Happy World Redhead Day



## Spongy (May 26, 2019)

Happy World Redhead Day to our grand pontiff.  PoB, may your day be full of visions of Ed Sheeran and Christina Hendricks (would smash) or Isla Fisher (would smash). 

Walgreens has sunscreen on sale this week.


----------



## Viduus (May 26, 2019)

https://instagram.com/hotredheads


----------



## Spongy (May 26, 2019)

4/10, not enough dudes.


----------



## Viduus (May 26, 2019)

Spongy said:


> 4/10, not enough dudes.



I keep the good stuff to myself.


----------



## Dyel (May 17, 2021)

Isla Fisher oh hell yeah


----------



## diver (May 17, 2021)

I'm getting conflicting dates on that World Redhead day. Nevertheless, I'll go wish my wifey a natural born redhead, who has been with me for getting close to 35 years, a happy world redhead day anyway. Good excuse to go give her kiss right now. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## diver (May 17, 2021)

diver said:


> I'm getting conflicting dates on that World Redhead day. Nevertheless, I'll go wish my wifey a natural born redhead, who has been with me for getting close to 35 years, a happy world redhead day anyway. Good excuse to go give her kiss right now. Thanks for the heads up.



OK, Dumb as I am didn't see the date of this thread. The last post threw me. HAHA.


----------



## lifter6973 (May 29, 2021)

eh, its a good bump. Im all for fire crotch day. Red snatch is good.


----------



## Dadbod103 (May 30, 2021)

My girl is a redhead


----------



## Adrenolin (May 30, 2021)

Dadbod103 said:


> My girl is a redhead


So is mine, kids too. I'm the black sheep in the family, guess my genes weren't stronger lol


----------



## CohibaRobusto (May 31, 2021)

Dadbod103 said:


> My girl is a redhead



Got any nudes?


----------



## Lizard King (Jun 1, 2021)

Where is that ginger bastard POB!


----------



## conan (Jun 1, 2021)

Nice!  A thread for those with gingervitis!


----------



## ATLRigger (Jun 1, 2021)

Yep i get my strength from my red hair.


----------



## Blacktail (Jun 1, 2021)

I always wanted to try out a redhead


----------



## Pooh6369 (Jun 1, 2021)

Blacktail said:


> I always wanted to try out a redhead



Been there, done that no thanks!!!!

Sums up my first marriage!!!


----------

